# Tarantula on ebay



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

item number 250357479211

It was advertised as a "feeder" for a bigger spider or lizard! But I'm sure selling T's on ebay is not allowed is it?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

No its not, but they get away with it that way LOL


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

no i dont thhink you are only inverts are they inverts sorry dont know muuch about Ts:blush:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> no i dont thhink you are only inverts are they inverts sorry dont know muuch about Ts:blush:


lol yes no bones in these guys!:lol2:

Anyway technically if something eats tarantulas i suppose you can sell it on ebay. I think invertebrate livefood is aloud, but people selling stick insects and mantids saying their lizard food..pricey lizard food lol.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> lol yes no bones in these guys!:lol2:
> 
> Anyway technically if something eats tarantulas i suppose you can sell it on ebay. I think invertebrate livefood is aloud, but people selling stick insects and mantids saying their lizard food..pricey lizard food lol.


it's small enough, so I expect my cat would eat it! But it would make a pretty expensive meal.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You are not allowed to sell Ts on ebay. They are usually removed when reported. you can however sell mantids and roaches.


----------



## trauts2002 (Nov 28, 2008)

selina20 said:


> You are not allowed to sell Ts on ebay. They are usually removed when reported. you can however sell mantids and roaches.


same thoughts as above.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

You can sell them as feeders, bvut who would buy a T to feed to something else? report it, and it may get removed.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tbh i just go on bug nations live auctions its a lot more responsible.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

I've seen Scorpions on there, sold as food for Meerkats.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

BadBikaDamo said:


> I've seen Scorpions on there, sold as food for Meerkats.


Damn, I forgot how many people keep them.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> Damn, I forgot how many people keep them.


:lol2: Soon They'll be selling Jack Russels on Ebay. Pest control for rampant Meerkat population.


----------



## JESSLT (Jan 3, 2008)

I got my Klassi on Ebay, sshhh dont tell anyone... :whistling2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

technically no but they get round with the loophole of livefoods. If it bothers you, buy it. Least it gets a good gaff.


----------



## JESSLT (Jan 3, 2008)

They go for crazy prices though!! (although my Klassi was a bargain) can get Vagans slings for like £2 each normally and I always end up getting Vagans free with tarantula orders (always a good thing!)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It went for £4.20, I think.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well the catagory is SPIDERS AND INSECTS ,i dont see wot the problem is ,it is no difference than the auctions on bugnation


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> well the catagory is SPIDERS AND INSECTS ,i dont see wot the problem is ,it is no difference than the auctions on bugnation


The auction on BN is controlled by Shaz in that only people who they know will look after the animals can bid.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

selina20 said:


> The auction on BN is controlled by Shaz in that only people who they know will look after the animals can bid.


anyone can bid on BN i did when i first joined up and no one knew me , so u cant know if someone will look after it if they are behind there pc screen it can be anyone realy


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> anyone can bid on BN i did when i first joined up and no one knew me , so u cant know if someone will look after it if they are behind there pc screen it can be anyone realy


Impulse buying comes to mind.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

You can sell on Ebay if it complies with the livefoods rules.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

its ana auctionsite, you know what to expect when you log in.
I dont see an issue with ebay inverts, esentialyl there isnt a different between it and buying from anywhere else, the produce is the same, and the chances of the seller knowing the spider is going to a good home is as minimal as when lee or anyone else sells a invert. he doesnt know the buyer, doesnt know if he knows a damn thing about spiders or anything, its the faith you have to have when you decide to trade them ,lol
Its not a perfect setup, but equally most ppl will only notice ebay sells inverts when they are looking for smoething closely related.. and your probably not just gonna stumble on these auctions... iv not stumbled over one from browsing yet


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

what he said

Really not an issue, there's a thread about this from 2006 in BTS forums which was rekindled recently. The seller entered the debate after having many of his "live food" offers removed. He sold the T with a complete set-up, care sheet etc and people complained. Turned out he was a professor studing the venom of Poecilotheria who was also selling Ts as starter kits but had to label them live food to get around the ebay rules. 
Seems to me too many knee jerk reactions and not enough common sense. Who would want to buy a tarantula for £4 as food when you can buy 2 boxes of crickets for the same price!


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't see a prob with it either. You don't have to look too far for a T up for sale in classifieds (even seen one on a post card in a shop window). I don't think there would be as many inverts sold like this if the Royal Mail didn't accept them.
I've heard silly arguments about ebay saying a child could buy one..yeah of course a child would have a paypal account or cheque book. I mean come on I've known pet shops sell to kids and get away with it and no matter how reputable a seller may be I don't think any one could guarantee that they have only sold to responsible keepers.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

when I started this thread I wasn't presenting it as a problem or issue. I was just surprised to see one for sale on there. I'd assumed it was against ebay regs (as it is hence the workaround of describing them as feeders) 

But morally/ethically it's no different to going into a pet shop and buying one, or buying one from Lee. In none of those cases will the seller know if the animal is going to a knowledgeable home.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah I know what you mean. Their rules are 'sold as food' and you wouldn't normally class a spid as food yet that section is headed spiders and insects. Therefore if they withdraw a spider listing they are contradicting themselves.
TBH the majority of inverts in that section aren't really foodstuff eg sticks and mantids, although you could argue that their eggs are a fish food.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> It went for £4.20, I think.


It did indeed.


On the subject:

There were two <_< And I had messaged the seller and bid on both.

It is ok as long as they are listed as live food, however I could not bear them going to some idiot who would actually do that.

The seller agreed to combine postage as buying them was not worth it otherwise, however half way through one was removed D: 

Ah well... I just bought a very expencive red rump...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm glad it went to a good home. I've seen horrible vids on YouTube where people have put T's of different species together just to see who would "win" and kill the other.

I'd considered bidding on it myself just to save it from a possible horrible end.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I have just recieved the discussed baby...

To be honest if anyone had bought it for food they would be disappointed.

She was in a wax worm tub with a bit of WET dirt type stuff that had clumped, she was no where to be seen and when I eventually found her she was soaking coated in the substrate with clumps stuck to her.
To be honest I thought she was dead.
I got her out on to my hand and she was not moving, however I started taking the lumps away from her and as I did so one of her legs moved.
Slowly I turned her up the right way to find her missing two legs  Found them later mixed in to the clumps. 
I managed to get all of the clumps off of her legs so she could stand, and then removed them from her abdomen.
She can not move well and I had to physically lift her from my hand to her home on the tip of my finger. 

Currently she is warming up on a heat mat, and although she can now stand I am guessing only time will tell...

And although I bought her as a gift for someone, I am saying now that is my baby survives she is staying right here <3333


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 18, 2008)

This is why any pets (apart from crix, worms etc) should not be delivered. Even if it is legal it is not safe. 
Poor T hope he/she gets better soon


----------



## shazlew (Mar 2, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> anyone can bid on BN i did when i first joined up and no one knew me , so u cant know if someone will look after it if they are behind there pc screen it can be anyone realy


No not anyone can bid thats why we have no scammers :whistling2:
You would of had 10 posts and all your posts would of been monitored! its amazing how much info i can find out about each person in a couple days with them posting!
you had 11 posts moved to dustbin as you posted to sell before you had enough posts so i would say that means not anyone can just bid!

And onto the subject again!
there is a whole lot of difference in selling inverts on ebay and via forums!
when i started all those 4 years back :Na_Na_Na_Na:
i will admit i went on ebay brought a bucket load of phasmids and didnt have a clue what i brought!
i wasnt sent caresheets i was offered no advise and no help and the sellers didnt care who brought them simple as.
Yes some ebay sellers do it right and i myself used ebay to get buyers to join BN where i feel its safer and once on BN they have the whole invert and reptile web at there finger tips so all the advise they might need is on hand!

Now i know most of you who have brought via BN and when i have brought from here its a wee bit different people do ask sometimes if you have kept them before or if you want a caresheet or maybe they linkyou to some info but whatever way a responsable seller doesnt normally use ebay simple as.

and not picking just throwing my 2 pennies worth in


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

:roll2:


----------



## vampyrdeath (Feb 12, 2009)

Ebay sellers of T's are untrustworthy i got a G.rosea just because i felt sorry for the little thing i love T's it got to me dead,clearly no idea how to pack a T and with no heating source it should not be allowed!

Only trust 1 online seller and thats here on rfuk.


----------

